# Topics > Agriculture >  Lely Astronaut A4, milking robot, Lely Holding, Maassluis, Netherlands

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Lely Holding

----------


## Airicist

Lely Astronaut A4 milking robot - robot arm

 Published on Jun 20, 2013




> The Lely Astronaut arm
> A well proven concept; the unique arm remains underneath the cow and controls the entire milking process.

----------


## Airicist

Lely Astronaut A4 milking robot - highlights (English) 

Published on Apr 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Large dairy farm in Spain with Lely Astronaut A3 Next milk robots - EN 

Published on May 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Lely Astronaut A4 - How does it work? - 2014

Published on Aug 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Lely Astronaut A4 General - 2014

Published on Aug 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robotic milking fits perfectly with grazing with the Lely Astronaut

Published on Oct 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot invasion: Farmers embrace technology"

by Rick Dandes
July 10, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Milking cows with lasers and robots

Published on Jul 21, 2016




> Our favorite part of visiting a farm is seeing all the droids and lasers! These advanced cow milking machines have simplified the process for farmers and their cattle.

----------


## Airicist

Lely Astronaut - The new milestone in milking

Published on Apr 10, 2018




> Experience the new milestone in milking in virtual reality.

----------

